# Champsochromis ID



## Elskavon (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello 
Im new here , i start keeping cichlid just 2 months ago . 
Im little confuse with recognizing species and when a fish start coloring up .
I have male champso ( i believe ) the size about 6" . But not showing blue color on his body . Just on his face .

When he coloring up ? Or this fish not champsochromis caerulus ? 
I use hikari bio gold for the diet . I cant find any other good diet in my place . Not even nls or northfin

Sorry for my bad english
Thank you for your respond


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks more like spilorhynchus to me. Before the blue face did it have a black spot below its eyes?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I would think probably Caerulus, but the markings seem rather dark. DId you just get this fish?

Champsochromis are large fish, and are not going to color up early, but yours looks partially colored up. The intensity of male color depends on pecking order. If there are other more dominant fish in the tank, the male may stay half colored up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> I would think probably Caerulus, but the markings seem rather dark. DId you just get this fish?
> 
> Champsochromis are large fish, and are not going to color up early, but yours looks partially colored up. The intensity of male color depends on pecking order. If there are other more dominant fish in the tank, the male may stay half colored up.


This is spot on, if he isn't dominant, he won't colour up. It' a male caeruleus.


----------

